# Bitch Check



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, I had never, ever heard of a bitch check. When I read in my club's premium that anyone showing a female had to show up at 6:00 am for a bitch check, I actually googled it to see if maybe my club had just made up some crazy requirement.

I'm so glad I decided I want males!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Huh, I've only seen them check bitches one time (I've not been to that many tests...) when a lot of dogs seemed to get hung up in one spot. I don't think they found anyone in heat that time. And my girl certainly wasn't in heat as she is spayed! Not sure I'd be too keen on having to show up 2 hours in advance though (assuming they start at 8AM).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I've never heard of that, but then I haven't been in the show ring in many years. I was toying with the idea of putting Breeze in the hunt test next weekend but thought better of it as she is due in any day and the boys are saying its sooner than later. (And the most aggressive is Twister, Mr. no nuts!)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The bitch check is common for HRC Tests. I have had to get the girls checked at every single HRC test I've entered them in.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bitch check at every HT for MFGRC too. Fisher ALWAYS volunteers for this job


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I am sorry, but I can't help it. Every time I see this thread, it makes me want to yell "Here ". Sorry....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

[insert favorite joke here]


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Spayed dogs have to come? What if you have proof of spay? I suppose with out it you can not be sure. 

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Spayed dogs have to come? What if you have proof of spay? I suppose with out it you can not be sure.
> 
> Ann


Good question, I didn't think of that. 

I sure hope obedience trials don't pick up on this idea!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> OK, I am sorry, but I can't help it. Every time I see this thread, it makes me want to yell "Here ". Sorry....


LOL -

I was shocked when I first heard of Bitch Check and thought folks were being kinda rude  Then I got Towhee and learned what it was


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Spayed dogs have to come? What if you have proof of spay? I suppose with out it you can not be sure.
> 
> Ann


All females are checked. You receive a note or ticket upon being checked that has to be presented to go to the line and run a female dog.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> OK, I am sorry, but I can't help it. Every time I see this thread, it makes me want to yell " Here ". Sorry....


I was thinking the same thing....:curtain:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

And here I thought we had a thread about ex-wives!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sharlin said:


> And here I thought we had a thread about ex-wives!!


 
Oh, that's so bad!:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I can comment further without getting in trouble. :uhoh: :no:


:wavey: : :smooch:


----------

